# Regarder un film



## julieb01 (22 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Est-ce qu'en achetant une Apple TV je pourrais lancer un film en streaming que internet sur mon iMac et le regarder sur ma télé ?
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Lauange (23 Septembre 2012)

Hello

Oui, en partageant la bibliothèque.


----------

